# Wooden Clip



## aggromere (Aug 6, 2010)

I want to try my hand a making a wooden clip for some custom cigar pens I am making.  I want to use some small bolts (like from a model train store) to fix it to the tube.

I have seen a tutorial of someone making a wooden clip, but it seemed real elaborate.  I think he steamed the wood and put it into a press for the shape.  I could probably do that, but I'm wondering how the wood would stand up to daily use.   Any suggestions?

Would you have to laminate a piece of brass between wood, or just laminate two woods together, or is there a wood that could hold up under daily use as a clip.

I know the question is kinda run on and doesn't make much sense but I'm just looking for suggestions on how to make (as simple as possible) and what wood would be best from a strength quality perspective.

Thanks.


----------



## soligen (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't done it, but someone posted this link in another thread.  Give it a read.

http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/penclip.pdf


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 6, 2010)

soligen said:


> I haven't done it, but someone posted this link in another thread.  Give it a read.
> 
> http://www.penmakersguild.com/articles/penclip.pdf



I made a clip like that for a modified slimline contest on another forum 2 years ago.  I used straight grained maple for the clip and it's held up pretty good.  Although the amboyna burl used in the rest of the pen has cracked.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 7, 2010)

Lost of super thin strips of wood glued back together is how I do it.  The thin strips will bend easiest and the end result due to several strips being glued together you have a stronger clip.  Making a mold to press the strips in is super simple and  you don't have to use steam, just set the strips in some warm water for 10 min to soak.  Glue the wet strips together with gorrilla glue and clamp them in the mold to dry for a good full day, then remove and let it dry for a couple days.

I had and probably still have some pics..I remember posting some about a year ago maybe..I just can't find them right now.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 7, 2010)

I carved one from ebony about 4 years ago.  Don't carry it much, but its still got some spring in it and although I wouldn't abuse it seems to work.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey thanks for the feedback.  I think that is enough info to get me started.


----------

